# Gentoo And Turbo Boost (SOLVED)

## paulb787

I have a bios overclock with my i7 2600k set to 4.8ghz. i have noticed that cat /proc/cpuinfo shows my freq 2100mhz even when at load?

I can also tell by my core temps that it seems like this overclock is not in effect? What is going on here?Last edited by paulb787 on Fri Oct 21, 2011 12:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chiitoo

Greetings!

You might want to try

```
cpufreq-aperf
```

which is a part of sys-power/cpufrequtils and should give you rather accurate readings at a 1 second interval by default.

I might be completely wrong, but I think /proc/cpuinfo does only show the 'supposed' speeds.

I hope this helps!

----------

## paulb787

I actually emerged i7z which confirmed my suspicions. i am only getting 3400mhz? I dont even get to 3800 my stock turbo let alone 4800mhz? Works in WIndows!

PLEASE HELP?

?

----------

## whiteghost

i have a thuban cpu and it overclocks. and cat /proc/cpuinfo shows every time i adjust it.

i want full performance (run f@h) so frequency adjust, power saving, hibernation, etc are disabled.

take a look at pappy's http://kernel-seeds.org/settings-01.html up to page 4 for kernel/cpu settings.

----------

## dE_logics

Linux employees dynamic frequency scaling which will scale down the frequency when there's no load, also I head there's a kernel feature by which the kernel allows you to use your full CPUs thermal budget by automatically overclocking it if temperature is low.

See content of /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

----------

## paulb787

Just to clarify i am running a stress test on the cpu to make sure the cores are at load. i installed ubuntu and my overclock works 

perfect i get 4.8. On gentoo im only getting 3.4. I cant stand ubuntu as gentoo believe it or not was my first distro. I have read the acpi 

options could be the problem but i have dissabled them and and i seem to lose HT (hyperthtreading) and am still stuck at 3400mhz. 

Please any suggestions it is so frustrating to know how much i am loosing here?

----------

## paulb787

FIGURED IT OUT AFTER COMPARING KERNELS! Trying to narrow down what i did.

this should be a wiki im sure there are many people with i7's that are not getting turbo boost.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *paulb787 wrote:*   

> FIGURED IT OUT AFTER COMPARING KERNELS! Trying to narrow down what i did.
> 
> this should be a wiki im sure there are many people with i7's that are not getting turbo boost.

 

if you've solved it, please mark the thread as solved in the title and be kind and share with us the solution.

thanks.

----------

## paulb787

Sorry it took me soo long to post a solution i had to narrow it down to figure out what i did.

Solution:

1. Emerge i7z 

2. In terminal type i7z and run

3. Look at your cpu frequency i have an intel i7 2600k. It runs at 3400mhz and turbos up to 3800mhz. If its not working you will only be able to see 3400mhz as it fluxuates.

4. In kernel config make sure under acpi/scaleing/ that your default govener is performance. and under x86 cpu frquency scaling make sure acpi frequency P-states driver is compiled in.

5. make, reboot and re-run i7z

----------

## DirtyHairy

I agree with the P-states, but not with the governor --- I am using ondemand and turbo works fine  :Wink: 

----------

## dE_logics

Using performance governor is not a good idea.

----------

## tnt

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> I agree with the P-states, but not with the governor --- I am using ondemand and turbo works fine 

 

+1

```
Cpu speed from cpuinfo 3299.00Mhz                                                                          

cpuinfo might be wrong if cpufreq is enabled. To guess correctly try estimating via tsc                    

Linux's inbuilt cpu_khz code emulated now                                                                  

True Frequency (without accounting Turbo) 3299 MHz                                                         

  CPU Multiplier 33x || Bus clock frequency (BCLK) 99.97 MHz                                               

                                                                                                           

Socket [0] - [physical cores=4, logical cores=4, max online cores ever=4]                                  

  TURBO ENABLED on 4 Cores, Hyper Threading OFF                                                            

  True Frequency 3398.97 MHz (99.97 x [34])                                                                

  Max TURBO Multiplier (if Enabled) with 1/2/3/4 Cores is  45x/45x/45x/45x                                 

  Current Frequency 4498.66 MHz [99.97 x 45.00] (Max of below)                                             

        Core [core-id]  :Actual Freq (Mult.)      C0%   Halt(C1)%  C3 %   C6 %   C7 %  Temp                

        Core 1 [0]:       4498.64 (45.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    70                 

        Core 2 [1]:       4498.65 (45.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    75                 

        Core 3 [2]:       4498.66 (45.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    74                 

        Core 4 [3]:       4498.64 (45.00x)       100       0       0       0       0    73
```

----------

